# Guitarist looking for a band in ontario



## ILIKEDRUMZZZ (Jan 4, 2011)

Im looking for a band to play in. I know how to play a d chord and a chord a c cord and a g cord 
btw im pretty good


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WHOA !! ...Slow down a bit here!

I hate to "rain on your parade" but you need to learn quite a few more chords *(at the very least)* and then you need to learn the songs that the band plays. And that is just the beginning of a long list of what is required.

Have you tried to jam with friends that are reasonably skilled guitarists? This will help you to learn some of what is involved.

Also understand that you have to be prepared to commit to hours and hours of practice (both on your own and with the band).

In an attempt not to look too foolish in responding, did you start this thread a some sort of way of getting a laugh?
No offence intended if you are 100% serious.

cheers

Dave


----------



## ILIKEDRUMZZZ (Jan 4, 2011)

Hahah.. yeah it wasnt meant as a serious thread i just thought it would be funny.
i hope i dont get banned for this.. SORRY


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I doubt that you will get banned...unless you make a habit of doing this and other GC members get frustrated with you.

Well..at least you can say one person fell for your joke.....LOL

Leave it to me to typically feel that I have to be serious, truthful and helpful.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> I doubt that you will get banned...unless you make a habit of doing this and other GC members get frustrated with you.
> 
> Well..at least you can say one person fell for your joke.....LOL
> 
> ...


His handle should have been your first clue!


----------



## ILIKEDRUMZZZ (Jan 4, 2011)

hahaha sorry dave.. 
but thanks for your very helpful input anyways


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ILIKEDRUMZZZ said:


> Im looking for a band to play in. I know how to play a d chord and a chord a c cord and a g cord
> btw im pretty good


Great .. practice is at 8 pm.... and it's Ontario.. so it's only 10 hrs away.... Will you be sober still?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Aren't there only 3 chords?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

You know more chords than Johnny Cash and he had quite a career!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Aren't there only 3 chords?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yup, and there's no money above the 5th fret anyway, so ILIKEDRUMZZ learn your cowboy chords and get busy with teh practice.

And I was looking for a guitarist which is why I came here, but you're clearly too advanced for me


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

what town are you actually in..."guitartown" could be a number of cities...


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Aren't there only 3 chords?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Didn't Keith Richards describe his style as 5 strings, 3 chords, 2 fingers and 1 a**hole.


----------

